# Campsite in/near Reims



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking to visit the area for a couple of days next July (forward planning I know), I'm looking for a decent *campsite* - not an Aire, that has easy access to Reims with good public transport.

My wimmin folk aren't overjoyed at the prospect of using an Aire, my daughter wouldn't feel secure and my wife wouldn't be happy knowing that my daughter wasn't happy, also, during our last visit to La Belle France we found a couple of the Aires we wanted to use were completely full and there was no way we could get in there, we'd be looking to visit this region at the end of a long drive so we'd want to arrive assured of somewhere to rest up.

What do you know good people?

Mr Wez


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure about Reims itself, but Epernay has an excellent Municipal site - see the MHF database


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

We were looking for a site near Reims this September. We were warned not to try and park our motorhome in Reims and ended up staying at a site called Camping de Chalons en Champagne (a Camping Cheque site). From there it was easy to get a bus to the train station in Chalons en Champagne from where we got a train to Reims. We were a bit apprehensive about the site because we'd read some poor reviews but it was fine. Reims is well worth visiting. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*July Camping in Reims*

Depending on your dates in July, I'd be looking in the ACSI book if its an off-peak booking (E12/14/16 a night + a few extra E's for the third person). See their website for all details then buy one if you need it. This book is always my first port of call when searching for a site. Other than the MHF site, I've always found ukcampsite.co.uk provides the answers I'm looking for.

HH


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have used the site mentioned at Chalons en Campagne several times and found it excellent. It was voted best small campsite in France a few years ago by caravan club members.
Yes the reviews do look poor but I think this is because people are expecting an all singing all dancing type of site. 
This is a typical French municipal site, whitewashed concrete toilet blocks but everything clean and tidy, nice hedges between pitches and plenty of trees.
People don't seem to realise the star rating in France is done on facilities not quality so 4* doesn't necessarily mean padded toilet seats and heated loo rolls. 
This site has a small fenced off lake area ideal for dog walking with free mini golf, table tennis etc for the kids.
The bar/cafe is fine as we always use the site as a stopover for the first/last night so don't need to worry about buying food as we know we can get a perfectly good steak frite when we arrive. 
There is also a shop withing walking distance.
The staff in the office are brilliant and have helped us out booking vets for our return journey.
It isn't luxury it is good honest French municipal camping at its best.
James

Here is the website http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/france/51/cm51000.htm


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We stopped here http://www.camping-aisne-picardie.fr/auborddelaisne-02-guignicourt/index.html last year and it is a good site.
5mins to railway station and 25 mins on train to Reims.
site is clean with good facilities a couple of small supermarkets in the town and a good baker.Lovely walks along the river


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks to all for replying, I shall certainly be following up the sites suggested.

I've been to Reims many times with work but never had the time to be a tourist so I'm looking forward to it.

MrWez


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

This year we bought the ACSI dvd software package as well as the books and found it invaluable installed on the laptop/notebook. It lists not only ACSI club discount sites but loads of other inspected sites too and gives full details, photos, etc. In France for example, there are 884 ACSI discount sites plus an additional 1,467 ACSI inspected sites. You can search for sites using loads of different selection criteria including geographical area, desired facilities, opening dates, proximity to e.g. sea, beach, etc, etc. You can zoom in and out of a map showing the location of the selected sites and there is even a basic but functional route planner.

The 2012 dvd cost Euro 13.95 and was money very well spent for us during our two trips this year. It especially came into its own during the last few weeks as sites were gradually reaching the end of their opening season, so being able to search by required dates was particularly useful.

Details of the 2013 version here:
http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/camp-site-guide-dvd/acsi-campinggids-dvd-europa-2013.html


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have often visited the Epernay campsite and found it basic, but very good for our needs. (Try not to visit during grape harvest - the hot water to the showers is cut off! and the site too crowded). The walk to the train station is easily managed - about 10 mins if I remember correctly - and the trains are fairly frequent. 

I can recommend the campsite and the visit to Reims - pronounced Renze in a very gutteral voice 8) for some unknown reason.

Sue


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> This year we bought the ACSI dvd software package .............The 2012 dvd cost Euro 13.95 and was money very well spent for us ..........


Those of us with Apple MacBooks should remember that the software not yet run on our system. It's only for Microsoft Windows. :wink:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

OK, it's not a campsite it's an Aire, but it is on private land (a college) it's within a short distance from the Cathedral, it's free, it has services including free wifi but no ehu. It's at N49.248844° E04.021131°


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We tried to find the Aire a few years ago, went round and round in circles with the satnav and never found it.
Google earth makes it look simple.
James


----------

